# [Hibernate] Generierung von hbm.xml to Java



## chalkbag (21. Jan 2011)

Hallo Java-Forum.org Community,

ich habe eine existierende Spring/Hibernate Anwendung, welche nun eine neue (PostgreSQL) Datenstruktur erhalten soll. Die neue Datenstruktur wurde bereits (leider händisch) erstellt.

Auch habe ich die entsprechenden Mapping hbm.xml Dateien angepasst. Nun möchte ich die DAO und Object Klassen generieren lassen, was ja an sich gehen sollte? Ich pers. kenne leider nur den gegengesetzten Weg, d.h. von der Object Klasse zum Datenmodell (mit oder ohne extra XML Mapping)

Gibt es ein tool, welches mir dies ausführen kann?

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse und Hibernate Tools for Eclipse, habe aber leider nichts entsprechendes zum reverse engineering gefunden. Angeblich kann das auch MyEclipse, welches allerdings nicht kommerziel ist.

Würde mich über Hinweise freuen, an sich sollte das ja relativ "einfach" zu bewerkstelligen sein?

Freundliche Grüße

Chalkbag


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (23. Jan 2011)

Schau dir mal das Projekt Hades Hades - Overview - redmine.synyx.org an:

Hades - Quickstart - redmine.synyx.org


----------



## chalkbag (23. Jan 2011)

Vielen Dank.

Schau ich mir morgen an, und gebe artig über Erfolg laut.

Grüße


----------



## jwiesmann (1. Feb 2011)

Netbeans Welcome to NetBeans
kann das auch. 
Einfach neues Projekt (Enterprise...) anlegen, und darin dann rechtsklick, new File, Other, Persistence - Entity Classes from Database.
DB - Treiber müssten ggf. noch eingerichtet werden .. details findest du auf netbeans.org

Gruß Jörg


----------



## chalkbag (2. Feb 2011)

Oh das klingt bezaubernd, genau sowas würde ich mir vorstellen.

Schau ich mir an, im Moment musste ich nur das Themengebiet wechseln.

Grüße


----------

